# Maintaining a Canadian bank account?



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

Question for Canadian members (I've been a dual US-Canadian citizen since April 6--woo hoo!): We are planning our move to Guadalajara later this summer and do NOT have family in Canada whose address we could use to keep an account open. Does anyone know if any of the Canadian banks will allow non-residents to maintain an account without subterfuge?
Please note: I'm asking about BANK, not investment, accounts. Thanks.:canada:


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Lawgrrl said:


> Question for Canadian members (I've been a dual US-Canadian citizen since April 6--woo hoo!): We are planning our move to Guadalajara later this summer and do NOT have family in Canada whose address we could use to keep an account open. Does anyone know if any of the Canadian banks will allow non-residents to maintain an account without subterfuge?
> Please note: I'm asking about BANK, not investment, accounts. Thanks.:canada:


I suppose you could simply ask your bank “theoretically” that question and see what they say. The Canadian banks I deal with all encourage their clients to “go paperless”, so having a physical Canadian address would only become an issue when they need to send you a replacement debit or credit card. I would check at your bank, or you could check the policies at some of the other major banks where you don’t have your account to see what their policy is. 

I would be surprised if they did not allow it, but I’ve been surprised before. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Rosie12 (Aug 2, 2017)

*Mailing Address*

I was a UPS Box as my Canadian mailing address everything goes there. I phone every once in awhile and have them UPS it here to Mexico. Works great.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Rosie12 said:


> I was a UPS Box


So Rosie12, I guess you believe in Reincarnation ?...........LOL


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I have accounts in TD Canada Trust and BoM, and they both have my Mexico address.


----------

